# Vaporesso XROS Pod Kit



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the XROS Pod Kit from Vaporesso. The XROS Pod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Jessica from Vaporesso.

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/xros





Introduction

Vaporesso of late have tried to have up to date products in most sectors of the market which hasn't seemed to of spread them thin as they continue to impress with pretty much anything they release. The XROS is a product aimed as a Caliburn competitor but offers much more for new vapers and MTL vapers. The XROS offers in my opinion the best Adjustable Airflow on a pod device not just in design but also in performance. With top-fill, 800mAh battery, Type C USB, Auto Draw or button fire operation and a clear in view pod to see your juice at all times, let's have a look at the new King of the simple pod devices.

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1 x VAPORESSO XROS Battery
1 x VAPORESSO XROS 0.8ohm POD(2ml)
1 x VAPORESSO XROS 1.2ohm POD (2ml)
1 x Type-C USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card
1 x Reminder Card





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The XROS came in simple cardboard packaging and on opening i found i had received the Matte Grey version, it's available in Silver, Matte Grey, Blue, Sky Blue, Rose Pink or Rainbow.

The device has a Stainless Steel construction and has a very straight lined form factor yet due to it's size is still very comfortable to hold and fits in any pocket when not in use. The XROS has quite a minimalistic look with any branding being quite understated although mine has "Sample" printed at the bottom of the rear. The clear pod protrudes and we have a Clamshell plastic mouth section, on the face we have a slightly protruding smooth metal round fire button with an LED a few mm's below. On the rear we have 3 airflow slots with small round lever for adjustment, moving to the base we have a plastic section with a Type C USB port positioned centrally.





___________________________________________________________________



XROS Specs and Features:

Axon Chip
SUS304 stainless steel
Dimensions: 112 x 23 x 13mm
Cartridge Capacity: 2ml
Cartridge Resistance: 1.2ohm Mesh POD
0.8ohm Mesh POD
Battery Capacity: 800mAh
Battery Output Power: 11W/16W
Charging: Type-C, 5V/1A
Adjustable Airflow Control Lever
3-colour LED Battery Indicator
Top Filling, Leakage Free
Type-C Port
Colours: Silver, Matte Grey, Blue, Sky Blue, Rose Pink, Rainbow





___________________________________________________________________



XROS Vs Caliburn

This of course is just my opinion but rather than keep comparing the devices during the review i will get it out the way here. The Caliburn was possibly the first simple Pod device that vapers took real notice of realising such a device can actually hold it's place in the mainstream market place rather than just being (yet another pod device). The Caliburn is still a very good device and it became a benchmark which meant other manufacturers needed to up their game but things have now moved on, so my take on comparing the two devices is this:

The Caliburn is slightly smaller and the Auto Draw works flawlessly while the first XROS i received the more the airflow was open the more the Auto Draw struggled although i received a replacement device which didn't have this issue.
The XROS has not just adjustable airflow which the Caliburn hasn't but possibly the best adjustable airflow system on a pod device. Also the main pod section is clear and protrudes outside the device giving perfect visibility of the juice level. It has a bigger battery and even when it comes to flavour in my opinion the XROS edges it but that is marginal.

All things considered the XROS beats the Caliburn hands down and maybe for vapers that like this type of device it's time to realise there's life beyond the Caliburn which has now seen it's days as the benchmark come to an end. R.I.P





___________________________________________________________________



The Pod

You receive 2 different pods one of which houses a 0.8ohm mesh coil which is identified by the pod having a Red band although the specs are also printed on the pod base and a pod with Black band which houses a 1.2ohm mesh coil. Not being able to replace the coils but needing to replace the whole pod will be a con to many although the price difference between just buying coils or little pods with fitted coils isn't that great really so some might just prefer the convenience.







The Clamshell mouthpiece is easily removed by a pulling while turning motion which reveals to one side a self sealing fill port and a small air pressure release hole the other side, i had no issues with filling quickly and mess free and is fine with standard Gorilla nozzles, the mouthpiece just clicks back securely in place.









Looking at the base we have the printed specs central and to either side contacts and holes for airflow. To the outer edges we have a strong magnetic strip and finally the capacity is 2ml.





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod

Looking inside the pod bay we can see the outer magnetic strips which line up with the ones on the pod and also clearly visible is the 2 Gold plated, spring loaded contacts. We also have the raised airflow intake which leads to the membrane switch and side by side square inlets for the airflow system. The pod fits very securely with no movement unless you really make an effort pulling the pod about, so none at all during normal use!





___________________________________________________________________



The Airflow

I love the airflow design on the XROS which is a slot on the outer casing and then underneath a sliding piece that has 3 small vertical slots with a small round lever which can be used to slide the slots open or shut. It's a similar lever design to on the Drag X/S but much better implemented as it's a much lower profile so doesn't catch on things like the lining of your pocket. A small amount of air does get to the pod with the airflow completely shut giving the choice of 0 slots, 1 slot, 2 slots, 3 slots or even part slots open so for example just half a slot or 2 and a half slots.





___________________________________________________________________



Operating The XROS

Having a Physical button also allows the device to be shut down and it's 5 quick clicks of the button to turn off and again 5 quick clicks to turn back on, both actions are confirmed by the LED cycling through Red, Blue and Green. Once on you can either vape using draw activation or use the fire button which overrides the membrane switch and That's it!

The device does have battery status indication which is just 3 tiers but nicely spread out. When taking a vape with either draw activation or using the fire button the LED shows the battery level by what colour it lights which is the following:

Green = 70% - 100%
Blue = 30% - 69%
Red = Below 30%

You can see the LED while vaping but also can check by just pressing the button very quickly but make it as short a press as possible because the device fires instantly! The LED also flashes different amounts of times in various colours to alert if any safety protections have kicked in!





___________________________________________________________________



Protections:

Overtime Protection
Over-discharge Protection
Short-Circuit Protection
Low Voltage Protection
No Load Protection
Overcharging Protection
Resistance Protection
Over Voltage Protection





___________________________________________________________________



Charging

I am pleased to say the XROS has a Type C USB port and 1A charging allowing the device to be fully charged in about 45 minutes while supporting pass-through.

___________________________________________________________________



How It Vapes? And Thoughts!

I have actually had the XROS for weeks but had an issue with the draw activation when the airflow was wide open so have been waiting for a new one to confirm it was just a faulty device rather than an issue in general. The new one works great and as that was the only issue with the first one i received i was still able to test the device while i waited and it has now become the device i have a vape on when i first get up with some 10mg nic salts before moving on to other devices.

The airflow really impresses me with 3 slots open giving a choice of a very restricted DL of very loose MTL while 2 slots open gives the exact same draw to the Caliburn. One slot open gives a medium MTL draw while closing the airflow completely still gives a very smooth draw but now very tight, of course part slots can be used for even more precision so for example half a slot gives a medium tight MTL.

The bores on both coils are the same so identical draws but with more power going through the 0.8ohm coil this gives a warmer vape although both give decent warmth with just the 1.2ohm pod being slightly on the cool side with airflow fully open. Now i have the replacement i can confirm the Auto Draw works great although when i have the choice i always tend to use the fire button option, just habit i suppose and for no other reason.

It's not the sort of device that i personally use as my main device even when testing so can't give specific vaping time with a single charge but even how i used it i could tell the 800mAh battery life is better than it sounds as it was ages between charges, it just seemed to keep going. When you do need to charge having Type C USB, charging in 45 minutes and supporting pass-through are all pros!

Not being able to just swap out the coils will be a con to many although the advantage of these sealed pods is i have had no leaking whatsoever, i also love them being top-fill and that the juice level is visible at all times. The device gives 11w with the 1.2ohm pod and 16w with the 0.8ohm pod and i assume that's constant output as i haven't noticed any drop off in power as the battery drains.

Finally absolutely no complaints about either the flavour or longevity of the pods, again hard to be specific because it hasn't been my main vaping device but even when testing the replacement device i am still using the original pods that came with the first device and they are still giving bags of flavour!





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Durable Stainless Steel construction
Portable
6 Colour options
Best adjustable airflow on this type of device
Fires Instantly
Draw activation works well
Both button and Auto draw operation
Mess free top-fill
Clear visibility of e-liquid
Pod fits securely
Battery status indication
No leaking
Full MTL draw spectrum
Very good flavour
Good pod longevity
Type C USB
Charges in 45 mins
Supports Pass-through


Cons

Need to replace whole pod rather than just coil
USB port on base





I would once again like to thank Jessica from Vaporesso for supplying the XROS for the purpose of this review, thanks for reading and stay safe!

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/xros

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hakhan (11/9/20)

with the airflow fully open the auto draw is not consistent especially when the power drops to blue. if you compare the 1.2 ohm coil for me the Caliburn is better. The .8 coil beats the caliburn but that just drinks juice, which seems fair. 
Great review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Hakhan said:


> with the airflow fully open the auto draw is not consistent especially when the power drops to blue. if you compare the 1.2 ohm coil for me the Caliburn is better. The .8 coil beats the caliburn but that just drinks juice, which seems fair.
> Great review.


Yeah, i had inconsistency from the Auto Draw so got sent another which actually works fine so by the sounds of your comment it's hit or miss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Hakhan said:


> with the airflow fully open the auto draw is not consistent especially when the power drops to blue. if you compare the 1.2 ohm coil for me the Caliburn is better. The .8 coil beats the caliburn but that just drinks juice, which seems fair.
> Great review.


Someone else on Reddit says he gets nothing but spitting from the coils which i don't experience at all, are you having that issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (11/9/20)

I have noticed if I chain vape then I get flooding (spitting, juice in my mouth) on both coils.

I see that pbusardo also mentions this in his review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> I have noticed if I chain vape then I get flooding (spitting, juice in my mouth) on both coils.
> 
> I see that pbusardo also mentions this in his review


Not had it myself but then it's not really the kind of device i would chain vape with, thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (11/9/20)

Just noticed if I take 2 or 3 hits straight after each other, It more the often happens.

If I take a hit and wait a while and then take another then I have no issues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> Just noticed if I take 2 or 3 hits straight after each other, It more the often happens.
> 
> If I take a hit and wait a while and then take another then I have no issues


Nope, i did try just took 10 quick pulls and still no issue, that's with the 1.2ohm i have installed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (11/9/20)

Maybe I just got bad coils....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/20)

Thanks for the detailed info and great pics @Timwis 

all air holes closed sounds like my cup of tea
I like that you say it has very good flavour
Am keen to try this out
Also like the 800mah battery that must be a win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> Maybe I just got bad coils....


Maybe mate, or juice ratio or coil usage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the detailed info and great pics @Timwis
> 
> all air holes closed sounds like my cup of tea
> I like that you say it has very good flavour
> ...


I find flavour better than Caliburn but it's marginal! Adjustable airflow on a small pod system that actually fully works is a Chicken Dinner! Yes i don't know if the intention was to allow slight air through fully closed but it actually gives a really nice tight draw for those who prefer that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (11/9/20)

First two draws, great, third draw i'm drinking as opposed to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

DavyH said:


> First two draws, great, third draw i'm drinking as opposed to vaping.


Strange most on the different places i post my reviews to don't have issues with the pods but someone on one of the 3 Sub-reddits i post to and a couple on here do so there must be some inconsistency with the pods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (11/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Strange most on the different places i post my reviews to don't have issues with the pods but someone on one of the 3 Sub-reddits i post to and a couple on here do so there must be some inconsistency with the pods!



Right enough, this is still my first pod, so I'll persevere and see how the second one operates. I stick with it because it's a really pleasant little device, great flavour and completely unfussy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (11/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Someone else on Reddit says he gets nothing but spitting from the coils which i don't experience at all, are you having that issue?


yes more so on the .8 coil.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hakhan (11/9/20)

I did notice on the .8 coil that was spitting there was a bubble at the bottom of the pod. hope you can see it on the pic.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Hakhan said:


> I did notice on the .8 coil that was spitting there was a bubble at the bottom of the pod. hope you can see it on the pic.
> View attachment 207132


That is weird, it's like air is trapped in the bore of the coil, i don't suppose vigorously shaking it gets rid of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (18/10/20)

Report back: changed to the 1.2 ohm coil, no spitting, better flavour, smoother draw. It feels the same but acts like a completely different and much better device. I’m glad I persevered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (18/10/20)

Timwis said:


> That is weird, it's like air is trapped in the bore of the coil, i don't suppose vigorously shaking it gets rid of it?


not sure but it burnt the base. not sure if it fired in my pocket...explains the leaking and wet patch in my pants.


----------



## Timwis (18/10/20)

Hakhan said:


> not sure but it burnt the base. not sure if it fired in my pocket...explains the leaking and wet patch in my pants.


Just stick to the issue in hand mate, we don't need to know about your wet patch in your pants, it's not that kind of forum!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

